# Hay Summary for PA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Week ending 1/23/09

Lancaster, PA
Alfalfa - 125.00 - 207.00
Mixed Hay - 100.00 - 225.00
Timothy - 110.00 - 200.00
Straw - 85.00 - 155.00

Central, PA
Alfalfa - 85.00 - 170.00
Mixed Hay - 100.00 - 170.00
Timothy - 80.00 - 185.00
Straw - 50.00 - 130.00


----------

